# FREE photo edits for YOU!



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

If you give me some photos (max of 5 pix) i will edit your photos on Blingee! 
Here are some examples of my work...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh wow thank you I love it!! If you want to do some more, the pics are on my barn.
Go wild and have fun!!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

hehe im glad you like it! 
and ill be sure to do some more


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok, i did some more, here they are! 
And id be happy to do anyone elses horses!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

*Charlie!*

can you pleasse have a go with charlie here thanx!!!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, sure! 
And Charlie is such a cutie! 
Here ya go, hope you like it! :wink:


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

thankyou very much!!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Hehe thanks! 

Anyone else? Im bored, please give me some pix to edit!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

heres another one can u please have a go with it thanx!!!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Hehe kool! 
Here ya gooo 
Sorry its not that good, i have run out of ideas... :-(


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

thats cool thanx makes me laugh when i look at it because i think he wreckons hes sexy!!!!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

hehe thats fine


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

awesome HorseChic, thanks  Feel free to do a few for Zorro if you want to  Photo's in my barn of him!!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Your welcome! And ill try do some more when i get home hehe.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok sounds good


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

How many do you want done?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Doesn't matter, surprise me!!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok, i made 2 of Zorro! 
I dont think they are quite as good as the others but i hope you like them still!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahaha, cute!! Thank youu


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Yay you like it!  
The Blingee logo and The Horse Forum logo dont look good overlapping though, sorry about that :S

Anyone else want one?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i would love another one if thats alright you can have a look in my barn at some photos of "Pocket"!!!!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok, ill make some for you tomorrow morning


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Kay, here they are! 
Sorry about the logos and all...


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

wow thankyou i love the tiara on her!! hehe


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

awesome, your welcome


----------

